# Racing game Needed



## IronCruz (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello. I'm looking for a racing game. I completed NFS:HP[2010]. Please suggest me good racing game similar to NFS HP. How is TDU2? Arcade type will be more preferred.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 16, 2011)

Nope. Don't go for TDU2 it is a completely different game. The closest thing is Burnout Paradise(2009), it is the game for the same developer and is better than HP in almost all aspects.


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2011)

I think NFS Most Wanted and NFS Undercover is closet game compared to HP ( 2010 ).

Some more good racing games are Dirt, NFS Shift and UG2, rFactor, Trackmania.


----------



## IronCruz (Feb 16, 2011)

i've tried it!!! How Midnight club...? Any more suggestions?


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2011)

I've played Midnight Club but to be honest I did not like it.


----------



## Goten (Feb 16, 2011)

Try online gaming. Then you will really know how gud you are and you will never get bored.

All i can guess is that all the games u have are pirated but still you can play them online.

Peace~~~!


----------



## desiibond (Feb 16, 2011)

G.R.I.D
Dirt
dirt 2
F1 2010
NFS Shift
Race 07 - the WTCC game
GTR Evolution


----------



## IronCruz (Feb 17, 2011)

Goten said:


> Try online gaming. Then you will really know how gud you are and you will never get bored.
> 
> All i can guess is that all the games u have are pirated but still you can play them online.
> 
> Peace~~~!





Can you name some Online ones?
Is World Online any good?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 17, 2011)

TrackMania is a free online racing game, but it will not meet your qualifier. It is no way near to Hot Pursuit. Grid can be played online with *ahem ahem* copy, but.. the same, it is a hardcore racing sim.

Your best best would be Burnout, Midnight club, Blur, Split second.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2011)

burnout paradise city suits u best


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 24, 2011)

For arcade racers , here's my suggestion :

Burnout Paradise
Split Second
Flatout 2 : Ultimate Carnage

*Edit : I suggested Upshift StrikeRacer earlier (an online Racing game with powerups and weapons) but I just now learned that the game was terminated. About time too, there were no updates for nearly 3 years. *

If you want some older arcade racers, here's another list :

Rollcage 1 / Rollcage 2
(The rollcage series is similar to the above mentioned Upshift Strikeracer since you can use a variety of weapons and powerups).

Destruction Derby 1 & 2

Carmageddon 1 & 2

Death Rally (lets you race against and also play as Duke Nukem. As the name implies, you have access to weapons)

Hi-Octane (another of the racers that featurs weapons, and is a pretty fast paced game)

*NOTE* : you might need Dosbox to run these games , they're pretty old. Go to youtube to see some gameplay vids 
of them.

*EDIT* : I see we have the same graphics card  , all hail the Geforce 9600GT!


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 24, 2011)

NFS world is free aint it?
you can try it, if you got a good ping(i don't)


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 24, 2011)

Btw man , I don't know if you have a Nintendo Wii... if you do , then you'll probably agree with me that Mario Kart WII is arguably the most fun racer of them all.


----------



## Goten (Feb 24, 2011)

IronCruz said:


> Can you name some Online ones?
> Is World Online any good?



So u have asked the right guy here....I had beta tested World when it to be released for about a month....It is ok but frustrating to wait for players all the time and for races to start.

If you can buy games....wich i think u can because u asked for world wich is only online xclusive....Then go for NFSMW or NFS SHIFT or may be World. You will get plenty of players there.

As far as cracked games are concerned...Stick to NFSMW or NFSUG2. Check out pLAN gaming client...many players are there in it...Sadly it been down for a week now....But i know it will come back...Right now i play all these games on HAMACHI with my friends. And yeah if u think u r good....then u surely are noob online in any famous game out there....

Peace~~~!


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 24, 2011)

nobody mention BLUR wth?
Awesome game it is..activision's poor marketing screwed up the game's sales.
RIP bizzare creations


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2011)

^^ Blur is very good and split second is also very good infact split second gives better frames than blur and graphics are also very good. But both are powered racing but still can't be compared. Both are good.


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2011)

I felt split Second was a bit tough but BLuR was easy enough and I liked those power ups in this game.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> I felt split Second was a bit tough but BLuR was easy enough and I liked those power ups in this game.


Yes. You are right split second is very fast paced game. It lived true to its name because timing is everything in this game the same power you use to destroy other racer can destroy you too if timing is not correct. But still it was damn cool and fun to watch explosions on the screen while driving.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

Trackmania Nations Forever if you want an online racing game. It is free.


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ Can we play it on linux without using wine like apps ?


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2011)

No. It is for Windows only.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2011)

^^ Ok .. Thanks

BTW, there are some games which has native linux packages :

ManiaDrive ( Trackmania for Linux ! )
Maniadrive

Tux Racer 

TORCS ( The Open Racing Car Simulator )
torcs › News

VDrift
VDrift - Open Source Racing Simulator

Ultimate Stunts: Not just another racing game
Ultimate Stunts - A free racing game


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2011)

I am not much of a Gamer (not by choice though), but boy o boy... Carmageddon!! It was one of the most awesome games I had played like a decade before...
Not only it provided the adrenaline rush through chasing checkpoints, but also provided to splash all my anger (possibly the effect of being a teenager) onto other cars by damaging them, providing alternate way to win the level.

I adore this game too much. And left playing the game, only at a level, which I think was unwinnable.


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ That's some thing new - I might give it a try.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2011)

^ If you are trying, then let me tell you, the game was probably Carmageddon II.
And its for a mature players. Since in a way, game promotes killing (although not humans, but zombies) and rash behavior.

Please don't play and drive (in real world) immediately


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^ If you are trying, then let me tell you, the game was probably Carmageddon II.
> And its for a mature players. Since in a way, game promotes killing (although not humans, but zombies) and rash behavior.
> 
> Please don't play and drive (in real world) immediately



what a game bro
played it almost 5 years ago
loved it very much
with all those powers and opponents
it was a gory fun


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah... and kinda (very) addictive!


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^ If you are trying, then let me tell you, the game was probably Carmageddon II.
> And its for a mature players. Since in a way, game promotes killing (although not humans, but zombies) and rash behavior.
> 
> Please don't play and drive (in real world) immediately



there's a similar type of game known as Clutch ( Armageddon Riders ) though it 's system requirements are much higher.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Never played carmageddon II and Clutch will give them a try.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I am not much of a Gamer (not by choice though), but boy o boy... Carmageddon!! It was one of the most awesome games I had played like a decade before...
> Not only it provided the adrenaline rush through chasing checkpoints, but also provided to splash all my anger (possibly the effect of being a teenager) onto other cars by damaging them, providing alternate way to win the level.
> 
> I adore this game too much. And left playing the game, only at a level, which I think was unwinnable.



It is no. 1 in digits top games. Nice n Violent.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 3, 2011)

Try Race Driver: Grid


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah good suggestion. Its almost like Shift but system requirements are lesser


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 3, 2011)

^ plus the controls in Grid are some what like Dirt 2. Its gonna take some time to get used to it.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

jojothedragon said:
			
		

> Its gonna take some time to get used to it.


I actually hated Dirt 2 and Grid when I played them first hand then I uninstalled them. When I had no other games to play I reinstalled them again and then I thought whoa what a game. I always have Dirt 2 installed in my PC.


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 3, 2011)

*Suggest games*

Suggest  me some racing games which have tonnes of chasing , cops , hitting , weapons something like carmageddon and NFS Most Wanted and not just pure racing like god damn NFS HP2 i just purchased.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Suggest games*

burnout paradise city
but no weapons
still good

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

BLUR might just suit u
no police
but weapons sort of powers


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

Merged the threads. Please Continue discussion here.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

mohityadavx said:
			
		

> Suggest me some racing games which have tonnes of chasing , cops , hitting , weapons something like carmageddon and NFS Most Wanted and not just pure racing like god damn NFS HP2 i just purchased.


Split Second for sure. No cops but races are fast paced and powers are good too not in your control entirely but still a lot of damage and destruction.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

I like Paradise City. The city is great. Gives nice sensation of speed.

Really miss a speedometre in Paradise city.


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2011)

Try out Moto GP though it's not a car racing game it's one hell of a great bike racing game


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2011)

> Try out Moto GP though it's not a
> car racing game it's one hell of a
> great bike racing game



I tried in once. Overall feel is good.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

My experience with MOTO GP was real bad. I wasn't able to win races well somehow I managed to win. The only games in which I liked bike racing was Harley Davidson Race to the Rally and Burnout Paradise.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 5, 2011)

topgear said:


> Try out Moto GP though it's not a car racing game it's one hell of a great bike racing game



Yeah.. I used to play MotoGP a lot before... the physics was unreal, the races were competitive, even a slight mistake resulted in losing a game. So precision was important. Soundtrack also added to the aura. Has the choices of many tracks, as well as three weather conditions to choose from.
And AFAIK, there was even an option to make your own track. But not sure about it 

Overall, I liked it very much.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2011)

Grid is pretty much best choice. Its good all tracks a petrol head would dream of- Nurburgring Nordschliefe, Le Mans, etc.

Price of Rs.299 makes it extremely copetitive.


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi!

Suggest me a game which is a mixture of racing ,hitting cops ,killing people , insane driving something like Carmageddon or even something like Need For Most Wanted ( Collecting bounty with cops chasing is pure fun) .
The game should not be pure racing like the boaring , idiotic NFS HP2 i just bought.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ I think you have posted that post before and I suggested you Split Second.


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Yeah.. I used to play MotoGP a lot before... the physics was unreal, the races were competitive, even a slight mistake resulted in losing a game. So precision was important. Soundtrack also added to the aura. Has the choices of many tracks, as well as three weather conditions to choose from.
> And AFAIK, there was even an option to make your own track. But not sure about it
> 
> Overall, I liked it very much.



if you liked this one you should give SBk 08/08/10/11 a try - that's a good bike racing sim game and I also liked that


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2011)

> if you liked this one you should give SBk 08/08/10/11 a try - that's a good bike racing sim game and I also liked that




I found SBK a reallly hard game to control and its very difficult to overtake.


----------

